

Blockchain Lands Biggest Ever Venture Funding Round in Bitcoin Industry - clarkmoody
http://online.wsj.com/articles/blockchain-lands-biggest-ever-venture-funding-round-in-bitcoin-industry-1412687156?tesla=y

======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Yeah, but it's in fiat.

~~~
kaonashi
Yay, stable prices.

------
kleer001
3rd repost? Also paywall.

